# Horror comic books



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What are some if your all-time favorite spooky comic titles? 

Also, what current books are you digging that you would recommend to fellow horror fiends?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been reading Hellblazer since it first came out.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I liked to read Nightbreed and my all time favorite is Dan Brereton's Nocturnals. Nocturnals is a very Halloween inspired. The great thing about Dan's art is it is all hand painted with oil paints I believe and he's very good at it too. Rob Zombie is a fan and had him create a few album covers and such.

http://www.nocturnals.com/










Recently I've been reading "Haunt" by Mcfarlane: It is about a destitute priest that has a brother in a secret military organization whom is assassinated. The deceased brother then comes back and "Haunts" the priest in the form of a spidey like suit that gives him well, spiderman like abilities. He comes back to protect his widow from the men that killed him. Unfortunately the widow was the Priest's first wife who left him for the military brother. Jerry Springer Superhero drama ensues.









I've also considered visiting the Walking Dead title before the upcoming AMC series.

Sry for the edits...


----------

